# New member needs help



## actfray (Feb 28, 2003)

I have a '96 Altima SE. The other day it broke down while I was on my way to an important event. It was struggling for power, and eventually it wouldn't start.

My mechanic said that there was "too much resistance in the ignition system" and therefore caused the cap, roter, and spark plugs to burn out. When I asked him what he meant by this, he never really explained it to my satisfaction. But also, I had this same work done just a little over a year ago. It seems strange to me that I would need those same parts replaced so soon. 

My car has 118,000 miles. I'm told by the mechanic that the last time those parts were replaced, it had 95,000 miles (I'll have to check on that). 

Should this have happened so soon? Or did I get bum parts the last time? 

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like you have an electrical short somewhere. Did they check your electrical system over?


----------



## actfray (Feb 28, 2003)

They did a "won't-start diagnostic". That cost more than the actual repairs. But I don't know if that includes the electrical system.

Craig


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

You say "Your" Mechanic ? Does this mean a side shop that used aftermarket parts ??


----------



## actfray (Feb 28, 2003)

No, I took it to Pepboys. They've worked on it before, but this may be the last time. And the Nissan dealre is just too expensive.

Craig


----------

